# Bi-Polar Fence?



## relliott (May 29, 2009)

All
First post here - looks like a great forum though! Does anyone have any experience with the below link for bi-polar fencing? I'm looking at setting up a paddock for probably about a year in El Paso and wanted to know if this product works well. I've never dealt with electric fencing before and my only concern is my dog getting shocked - I guess I could use field fence and use a strand of this at the top?

HORSEGUARD Bi-Polar Fence Layout.

Thanks for any feedback -


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome! I was thinking of another form of bipolar. :wink: I've not used that particular brand of fencing. Do you mean El Paso, Texas?


----------



## relliott (May 29, 2009)

Joshie,
Funny name isn't it, bipolar fence. Anyway - yes - El Paso; Texas.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only problem I had with that wide a tape is the wind. You need to make sure it is really secure and stretched tight. Don't use the step in plastic fence posts as they will get a permanent bend after awhile. I'm sure El Paso gets just as fierce and constant wind as we get. 
Look for the narrower tape or rope type wire instead. like this- http://www.buyhardwaresupplies.com/?t=5&m=g1&itemNumber=7163405

ETA- Go to TSC's web site they have a really nice fence calculator and how to http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...how/fencing/fencing_install_an_electric_fence


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I use Horse Guard Fence, but not the bi-polar. I think that is fairly new and the only difference is you don't have to ground it. I love it really! It's so easy to put up. I use T-posts and like Vida said, after a wind you do need to tighten it up a bit, but it's really easy.
The prices seem to be the same for either traditional or bi-polar, so I would recommend either. It's a really great system, even an ape could put it together. Really forgiving to horses too!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The electric ribbon works very well! but yes, when there is wind, you need to make sure you tighten it. because it does get looser. And i like how wide it is, because its VERY visible if you get the white colored fence. even in the dark.


----------

